# Apartamento green flashing light



## kedo

After some time of non-use, my new Appartamento shuts off and the green light flashes slowly; a different frequency of flashing than the low-water faster flash. I understand that the latest models do cut-off after a period of non use, apparently a new Italian regulation applied to all electrical appliances. Is this correct or is it to do with mineral content in the water? Also during warm-up, I get a puff of steam rising vertically through the top warm up plate. Anybody seen this? 
I am also still a bit confused about the frequency of flushing before use and for how long. Otherwise great results.


----------



## L&R

Power saving mode, if they want to sell machines in EU, they should conform to the rules.


----------



## DavecUK

L&R said:


> Power saving mode, if they want to sell machines in EU, they should conform to the rules.


 The rules do allow for the function to be enabled disabled by the user. I think it's not great to have an enforced function?

The puff of steam is probably for decorative purposes......makes the whole thing look more impressive. I wouldn't worry about it, it's probably the vacuum breaker closing, just make sure that you give it another 10 minutes before making a coffee because that group cools down of course.


----------



## kedo

Yes I've seen a post where the manufacturer confirmed that this power-down feature has been added to the latest machines.


----------



## kedo

Yes I've seen a post where the manufacturer confirmed that this power-down feature has been added to the latest machines.


----------



## Alan Kilroy

Yeah.....I have a new one, August. Returned it to Dealers. They emailed Italy and were told it's a sleep mode/energy saver which kicks in after about 90 minutes.


----------



## Ryan_W

Had my Appartamento delivered on the 24th (amazing service from Bella Barista).

It has both the puff of steam during startups and goes into sleep mode after a while. Haven't timed it, but definitely over an hour.


----------



## Guest

The newest Ghiotto/Mozzafiato machines have a small switch under the machine on the right front edge to disable this standby mode. Maybe that is also true for the Appartamento....


----------

